# Einer geht noch



## Babs (28 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## neman64 (10 Okt. 2012)

Ich glaube der Arzt hat vergessen dazuzusagen wie groß das Glas sein soll.


----------



## Punisher (10 Okt. 2012)

lol  .


----------

